# Spiders of Corfu



## Deroplatys (Nov 4, 2009)

Decided to post some pics of spiders i found whilst visiting the greek island of Corfu 

_Thomisus onustus_



















Interesting but unknown salticid.













Icius sp. possibly I.hamatus





































I'll post some more soon


----------



## Moltar (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I especially like the one of the jumper looking at the camera like "Whaddaya want? Can't you see i'm busy?"


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 4, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


>


i LOVE this shot :clap:


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 4, 2009)

Your unknown Salticidae is a mature male of _Marpissa nivoyi_.  
Oh and by the way, nice pics as usual.


----------



## Venom (Nov 4, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i LOVE this shot :clap:


I could just picture it saying: "I got one! "


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*Very cool spiders! *


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 5, 2009)

Heheh, i thought of it as one of those "I can haz cheezburger" photo's


----------



## Moltar (Nov 5, 2009)

Deroplatys said:


> Heheh, i thought of it as one of those "I can haz cheezburger" photo's


Heheh, maybe we should start a "thing"... LOLspiders!


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 7, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Heheh, maybe we should start a "thing"... LOLspiders!


 I agree. I already have one up on Mad Hatter's birthday thread. If someone starts I'll contribute to that.

 Just what I need... another website that I'm going to look at the clock in the middle of and go "is it really 3AM?" X-D


 Awesome pictures again. I will never get bored of seeing these little fellas and if any of these are 1/2" or more they're going on "the list."

 Gotta fullfill my big jumping spiders conquest.


----------



## Fyreflye (Nov 7, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Heheh, maybe we should start a "thing"... LOLspiders!


I like this idea!  Mmm...what forum would it go under?


----------



## arachnorama (Nov 7, 2009)

I think we should make a seperate website for it!


----------



## arachnorama (Nov 7, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i LOVE this shot :clap:


SECONDED!

"Look, mommy, I caught one!


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 8, 2009)

How about Lolbugz?
That way it could be all invertebrates, which lets amidt there aint a lot, or lolspiders with a lolbugz section


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 25, 2009)

Heres some more before i forget 

Very nice Uroborid spiders

























These were found elsewhere, not sure if they were the same sp.







Big jumper







Cyrthophora citricola nest


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*So neat! That first one is so fuzzy and soft looking lol *


----------

